# Best Router For Jessem Master Lift



## bresslain (Feb 15, 2007)

I am between the Milwaukee 5625-20 or the PC 7518 to use in a Jessem Master Lift. What are the benefits of each? Can you change bits from above table and how? Is the Milwaukee still made in USA? If not where?
Thank You


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

All of the router lift devices you find stem from the first design to make the PC 7518 easier to use in a table. Most lifting devices make it possible to change bits above the table. I believe both of these models are still made in the US, but that will change. Almost all routers are manufactured in south east asia now. Triton and Festool are the exceptions. There are plans for building your own lift, and plans for a tilt top table on this site; both are good options. Of course as long as your router is plate mounted it is a simple enough matter to pop it out of the table for bit changes and adjustments. This is Bob and Ricks "Simple is better" method. The best reason for buying a router lift is limited use of your arms. Is lifting the router out of the table for bit changes and adjustments as easy? No, but remember this way you will not spend your life turning a crank either.


----------



## Joe Lyddon (Sep 11, 2004)

So far, I'm happy just popping it out just like Bob n Rick do it...

It doesn't seem to be hard to set depth, while it's out, either.

Maybe it would be better to just get your router, try it, & then if you don't like it, get the lift.

Before I got my Hitachi M12SVC on sale, I was leaning toward the Milwaukee.


----------

